
Twitter’s Micro-Slavery - new_guy
https://quillette.com/2019/03/01/twitters-micro-slavery/
======
skybrian
Re: "The term micro-slavery might provoke some readers to claim an improper
and provocative metaphor. On closer examination [...]"

Guilty as charged. This is clickbait. A better word is addiction.

